# This article is seriously making me question my 5DIII purchase....



## Axilrod (Mar 23, 2012)

http://www.eoshd.com/content/7590/first-truly-representative-nikon-d800-video-footage-dxomark-says-sensor-is-best-ever


EDIT: For all the people blabbing about photographers not needing one more than the other, I ONLY SHOOT VIDEO!


----------



## psolberg (Mar 24, 2012)

Too early to tell. But we Canon shooters better get used to the Sony Nikon sensor partnership pushing the limits forward. Competition is good. Sony is huge, and knows video. Nikon is small but agile and have the backing of Sony fabs with tons of expertise. We are just seeing the beginning IMO. The days where canon was the only game in town are over. We win as consumers.


----------



## HaroldRJohnson (Mar 24, 2012)

I don't find this review to be accurate, and some of the information in it is actual false. Also, it is very emotional - why? It's just a camera review for goodness sake.

The review is comparing a 5D3 out of the box to a GH2 that has been hacked... great review (i hope my sarcasm is coming through) ;-). 

It seems like the author is mostly upset about the price (as are lots of people). He is mainly stating that, for the money, there are a bunch of different features that you can get on different cameras. IE - Uncompressed 4:2:2 via HDMI. I'm not saying I wouldn't want that in my 5D3, but add another $3000 to your GH2 set up for the AJA. _*Oh, you'll also be needing a rail support system and some Anton Bauer batteries to power the external recorder._

Also, he makes no statement as to the lenses he is using for the GH2/5D3 comparison.

I'm not going to lie, I personally would love a 1.6X crop from the sensor like on the Nikon. That is a bummer. But if that means I have to use Nikon glass... for get it.

Furthermore, as someone who used the 5D2 a lot for macro videography for the last 3 1/2 years... I can say without a doubt that the "jello" rolling shutter issue is vastly VASTLY improved on the camera.

And shooting super clean 6400iso footage with the CineStyle gamma setting is great!

Go Canon! 

Harold.


----------



## HaroldRJohnson (Mar 24, 2012)

Sorry I thought you linked to the EOSHD review I read of the 5D3 earlier.


----------



## prestonpalmer (Mar 24, 2012)

there is no question the D800 is an awesome camera. I am still waiting for the side by side comparison with the 5DIII. I think all of us professional photographers are...


----------



## prestonpalmer (Mar 24, 2012)

And this...

http://www.eoshd.com/content/7551/canon-5d-mark-iii-review

My camera comes in on monday... Hrm. Time to order a D800?


----------



## Mark1 (Mar 24, 2012)

prestonpalmer said:


> there is no question the D800 is an awesome camera. I am still waiting for the side by side comparison with the 5DIII. I think all of us professional photographers are...



Really? Professional photographers waiting for internet reviews on 2 new bodies which will be out of date in 3 years time?

What about the lenses?

If youre invested in Canon lenses and flashes the 5D3 would have to be pretty crap to make you sell all your gear and start again with another system surely?


----------



## briansquibb (Mar 24, 2012)

prestonpalmer said:


> And this...
> 
> http://www.eoshd.com/content/7551/canon-5d-mark-iii-review
> 
> My camera comes in on monday... Hrm. Time to order a D800?



Dont forget the lens too! How many days work will those cost you if you swap camps? 

Do you seriously think the 5DIII isn't good enough for weddings???


----------



## kenraw (Mar 24, 2012)

briansquibb said:


> prestonpalmer said:
> 
> 
> > And this...
> ...



+1
The 5dk3 is still going to be king of the wedding cameras. I shoot weddings and have had mine for a couple of days and can honestly say its a beast, the AF is awesome the ISO at 6400 is incredible the camera is packed with new useful features, including a silent shooting mode that is practically silent. I'm seriously impressed.
If anyone thinks 23mp full frame suddenly isn't enough for wedding albums or massive prints, think again.
Nikon, the D800 seems like an awesome camera no doubt, but you can keep it, as I've now got my perfect camera


----------



## unkbob (Mar 24, 2012)

psolberg said:


> Sony is huge, and knows video.



Not as huge as Canon.

I am bored of all the wailing because there's more than one decent camera on the market. In some respect, the D800 is way ahead of the 5D3, in other respects, not so much. No, the 5D3 is not God's gift to the industry. Both the D800 and 5D3 make compromises, but both are more than up to the task of creating beautiful photos and video. There is more to life than charts and test scores. When I was a painter I didn't brag about the number of bristles on my brush.


----------



## thure1982 (Mar 24, 2012)

Seriously...
Please switch to Nikon!
Sell all you Canon-gear.
Buy a D800 and then join nikonrumors.com... log on and complaint about how you might think Canon is better.

That way we don't have to hear the complaints about a camera you haven't even tried yet.

If you HAVE a 5D3 and it $ucks badly then, please! DO tell us because it might be something wrong with it.
If not. Many of us still haven't gotten our cameras.
Many of us have been waiting years for this one, not for the Nikon-replica.


----------



## jlev23 (Mar 24, 2012)

HaroldRJohnson said:


> I don't find this review to be accurate, and some of the information in it is actual false. Also, it is very emotional - why? It's just a camera review for goodness sake.
> 
> The review is comparing a 5D3 out of the box to a GH2 that has been hacked... great review (i hope my sarcasm is coming through) ;-).
> 
> ...



i agree, but I'm also talking about the other review, i was so surprised how he jumped all over the 5D with out of the box settings and all. to get what we are getting today from the 5D and GH2 they are both essentially hacked, the 5D with the technicolor picture setting and the RGB transcoding software is the standard for professional use, do we forget that camera was delivered to us with no manual video settings and no 24p! and the GH2, well we all know how bad that delivery was, bottom line is it takes US to make them perform well, what we do with them and and what we make of them. out of the box no dslr is going to perform great, you have to know what do with all the settings for you particular application. seems to me he deliberately set off to write a bad review and purposely shot an out of the box factory settings dslr against a completely hacked camera. my first response is yeah i see that too, but i turn this off, disable this, customize my personal settings and the video seemed much better than any of the 30ish projects i shot on the previous version,no moire either... and stills, with HDR and 61 point auto focus, simply an amazing upgrade.


----------



## briansquibb (Mar 24, 2012)

It is better to do the research before you purchase rather than after

: : :


----------



## bycostello (Mar 24, 2012)

grass is always greener...


----------



## thure1982 (Mar 24, 2012)

briansquibb said:


> It is better to do the research before you purchase rather than after



Why even consider researching Nikon for the sake of changing if you have some good L-lenses?

I don't care if Nikon puts out 100MP fullframe with zero noise att 54k ISO for half the price of a 5D3.
I still have $15k of equipment that I will never be able to sell for mor that half of what I gave.
I'm not gonna change brand I'm not handed it for free. Maybe not even then. Probably gona sell the fre Nikon-gear and by even more L-lenses.


----------



## candyman (Mar 24, 2012)

This is what I do: I wait until it is released, read several expert reviews and look at examples RAW. Then I rent the camera and make my own overview and only then I decide to buy or not to buy


----------



## Maui5150 (Mar 24, 2012)

The biggest thing I took from the article is the D4 is a piece of junk. Nikon should be ashamed for selling and overpriced d400 marked and sold as a D4.

Accordingly, the D3s also appears to be an over priced POS...

at least that is what the DxOMark score says... 

So the bigger question... What does that say about the DxO scoring and testing...


----------



## darrellrhodesmiller (Mar 24, 2012)

going on to 500px.com or flickr.com i browse through the amazing photos.. some truly breathtaking.. many taken with a rebel.. or the nikon equivalent.. or a canon 40d (gasp! a 5 yr old camera).. you use whatever tool you have to the limits.. you learn those limits and work around them.. i have no doubt the 5DIII and the D800 are amazing cameras.. but honestly... how many of us really use our current cameras to the limit? No offense but how many of the people bitching about the 5dmkIII are pro photographers that are really pushing their current cameras to the very limits? i have a 7D.. its a far better camera than i am photographer. and sure.. i'd love a 5dmkIII but.. after looking at the feature set.. full frame would be nice.. the 5 and 7 photos in HDR bracketing would be really nice.. and better low light performance would be nice.. but 60 to 70% of my photos are shot during the day.. or with a flash.. can i buy it? sure.. if i wanted.. but is it going to make me a better photographer? no.. not really.. would it be some bragging rights? sure.. 

there will always be something bigger and better just around the corner.. there will always be a lens or a camera i'm drooling over.. and wishing i had.. but the thing i want the most? TIME... time to shoot.. and time to travel to some beautiful places and take shots with what i currently have. 

to get on topic.. both cameras are getting amazing reviews.. but i think they are VERY different cameras. The reviews coming up about the 5dmkIII are all glowing reviews.. they all say its an amazing all around camera, that canon listened to the complaints of the 5dmkII and built on it. The D800 reviews also give it stellar reviews.. you couldn't go wrong with either.. if all you can notice or see is the difference in MP then yes, sell all your canon gear and go nikon.. but there is a lot more to a camera than its sensor or how many MP of an image it saves. 

i've got too much invested in canon to switch.. and i'm very happy with my canon gear. the 5dmkIII looks like a great choice. i'm going to wait until dec and see what else canon has up its sleeve. i'm more excited about the rumors of a mirror less small camera from canon. 

thats my two cents. 
D


----------



## psolberg (Mar 24, 2012)

unkbob said:


> psolberg said:
> 
> 
> > Sony is huge, and knows video.
> ...



. Sony is way bigger. They even own movie studios (remember Sony pictures?) and make cameras and lenses for ultra high broadcast and movies. They are the bread and butter of Hollywood. No to mention huge RD in all things. To the greater point, now canon has a top dog to match that is able to match it in RD budgets. This is good news for any canon shooter. It means canon will have to work hard to stay competitive and earn your cash. I wish they would buy Nikon and create a goliath of an imaging division.


----------



## Axilrod (Mar 24, 2012)

HaroldRJohnson said:


> Sorry I thought you linked to the EOSHD review I read of the 5D3 earlier.



You can delete your original post then you know...


----------



## Axilrod (Mar 24, 2012)

Mark1 said:


> What about the lenses?
> 
> If youre invested in Canon lenses and flashes the 5D3 would have to be pretty crap to make you sell all your gear and start again with another system surely?



I have almost 10k in glass and that's the main thing that stops me from switching. Then again I have been thinking of switching to Zeiss recently and the ZF mount for Nikon have manual aperture rings and you can get them de-clicked for video, very nice. But still, I love my L glass and I'll be sticking with Canon for the time being.


----------



## Axilrod (Mar 24, 2012)

unkbob said:


> psolberg said:
> 
> 
> > Sony is huge, and knows video.
> ...



Dude seriously? I don't know for sure, but I know Sony is a damn huge company that has their hands in everything. It may not be bigger than Canon, but it could be just AS big. I don't know, but I wouldn't write them off like they're some kind of joke, they've been around forever!


----------



## Axilrod (Mar 24, 2012)

darrellrhodesmiller said:


> going on to 500px.com or flickr.com i browse through the amazing photos.. some truly breathtaking.. many taken with a rebel.. or the nikon equivalent.. or a canon 40d (gasp! a 5 yr old camera).. you use whatever tool you have to the limits.. you learn those limits and work around them.. i have no doubt the 5DIII and the D800 are amazing cameras.. but honestly... how many of us really use our current cameras to the limit? No offense but how many of the people bitching about the 5dmkIII are pro photographers that are really pushing their current cameras to the very limits? i have a 7D.. its a far better camera than i am photographer. and sure.. i'd love a 5dmkIII but.. after looking at the feature set.. full frame would be nice.. the 5 and 7 photos in HDR bracketing would be really nice.. and better low light performance would be nice.. but 60 to 70% of my photos are shot during the day.. or with a flash.. can i buy it? sure.. if i wanted.. but is it going to make me a better photographer? no.. not really.. would it be some bragging rights? sure..
> 
> there will always be something bigger and better just around the corner.. there will always be a lens or a camera i'm drooling over.. and wishing i had.. but the thing i want the most? TIME... time to shoot.. and time to travel to some beautiful places and take shots with what i currently have.
> 
> ...



Thanks for that sweet monologue, but I only shoot video so none of that really applies to me.


----------



## thure1982 (Mar 24, 2012)

Axilrod said:


> Dude seriously? I don't know for sure, but I know Sony is a damn huge company that has their hands in everything. It may not be bigger than Canon, but it could be just AS big. I don't know, but I wouldn't write them off like they're some kind of joke, they've been around forever!



Sony is bigger! No question about it.
Canon might be bigger in still photo but Sony has always been the leader in video.


----------



## FunPhotons (Mar 24, 2012)

I have the 5dmkii, I honestly want to like the 2012 cameras but I can't. For the price, if canon had given me more pixels (in either body) I could have gotten excited. 

I'm never going to switch, married to canon ever since I had an AE-1. I'll probably have to wait another three or four years for my new body. Oh well.


----------



## unkbob (Mar 24, 2012)

psolberg said:


> unkbob said:
> 
> 
> > psolberg said:
> ...



Do we have to go through this again? Google it. Canon has more employees than Sony, is valued on the stock market at more than Nikon + Sony combined, and is more profitable than Sony (not hard, as Sony made a loss in their last results).

Sony has fingers in lots of pies but a lot of what they do loses money. What % of their R&D budget do you think they can afford to dedicate to developing pro photography technology, when they have gaming, TV, electronics, movies etc etc to budget for? They are not a giant corporation with infinite resources, they are a struggling ex-giant trying to find their next route to profitability. Canon has the luxury of profits and a more focused product line. They just brought out the 5D3. Sony just brought out the Vita.


----------



## DanielG (Mar 24, 2012)

I got my 5D Mark III yesterday. After shooting with it yesterday afternoon and this morning I have to say you couldn't pry this thing from my cold dead hands. I freaking love it.


----------



## Kane (Mar 24, 2012)

Sony owns the video market. For broadcast video Sony's cameras blow the market away in functionality and image quality (especially in the blacks). They also do well with their broadcast monitors. The only other company that comes close for video is Ikagami. I'd assume that Sony puts a lot of money into their broadcast department to stay at the top and that RnD trickles down to its consumer video cams and t.v's. Even though Sony is a huge company that has its hands in a lot of pies, it's obvious that they are concentrated on video and stills is just another consumer product they want to pump out to people loyal to Sony.

Either way I can't wait to get my 5d tomorrow and start shooting, I have no doubt it's going to be amazing!


----------



## bchernicoff (Mar 24, 2012)

DanielG said:


> I got my 5D Mark III yesterday. After shooting with it yesterday afternoon and this morning I have to say you couldn't pry this thing from my cold dead hands. I freaking love it.



I couldn't agree more. As someone who owned a 7D and 5D Mk II simultaneously and struggled between wanting the speed of the first and the image quality of the latter, this has met all my expectations and then some. I have a serious concern about in camera JPEG quality right now, but that's it. I never shoot in JPEG, but with the lack of decent RAW support at this point, thought I would try it. I expect they will resolve it with firmware.


----------



## DanielG (Mar 24, 2012)

I have been using the Raw beta from adobe and it's been working fine in CS5.


----------



## bchernicoff (Mar 24, 2012)

DanielG said:


> I have been using the Raw beta from adobe and it's been working fine in CS5.



I just tried it and the results are great. Someone else pointed out that DPP is doing a bad job too:

http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/Canon-EOS-5D-Mark-III-DSLR-Camera-Review.aspx

For now, it seems everyone should be using ACR 6.7 RC1


----------



## Seamus (Mar 24, 2012)

bchernicoff said:


> DanielG said:
> 
> 
> > I got my 5D Mark III yesterday. After shooting with it yesterday afternoon and this morning I have to say you couldn't pry this thing from my cold dead hands. I freaking love it.
> ...



I was happy before the mark iii, so I expect I will be happy when it arrives for me on Tuesday. The processing software is a concern, but hopefully they will get a handle on it real soon. It should have been good to go on release, but s*** happens. Aren't there always some issues on a new release? In any case, I will try to enjoy the many improvements this camera has and fix the bugs on the way.


----------



## Mike Miami (Mar 24, 2012)

Maui5150 said:


> The biggest thing I took from the article is the D4 is a piece of junk. Nikon should be ashamed for selling and overpriced d400 marked and sold as a D4.
> 
> Accordingly, the D3s also appears to be an over priced POS...
> 
> ...



+1


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 24, 2012)

If you bought your camera from Adorama, you have 30 days to try it and return it if it doesn't live up to specifications, or if you just don't like it.

Mine will arrive next week, but I use it as a still camera. If I wanted video, I'd look seriously at something that would autofocus doing video. 

Each body has its strong points and suits users who will use them. You cannot select a camera totally by specifications, you need to actually try it to see if it works for you, and ignore what others think, unless you really trust their judgement. Only a few of the reviewers fall into that category for me, many value features that I don't.

The best ones just give you the facts and explain what they saw. If they try to but the results into a summary number, I ignore it, because that summary gives weight to features that they value, not always matching mine.


----------



## Stu_bert (Mar 25, 2012)

Axilrod said:


> http://www.eoshd.com/content/7590/first-truly-representative-nikon-d800-video-footage-dxomark-says-sensor-is-best-ever
> 
> 
> EDIT: For all the people blabbing about photographers not needing one more than the other, I ONLY SHOOT VIDEO!


I'm curious.... why have you jumped for a MK III if video was a priority for you? Did you order before any reviews came out? If you have a heavy investment in Canon lenses, then would you not wait to see what the 4K video is, or the "other" body which may be released in the Autumn??


----------



## Stu_bert (Mar 25, 2012)

Mark1 said:


> prestonpalmer said:
> 
> 
> > there is no question the D800 is an awesome camera. I am still waiting for the side by side comparison with the 5DIII. I think all of us professional photographers are...
> ...


Surely every owner of Canon who has invested a lot in lenses needs to look at the long term, not the short? By that I mean where do you think both Nikon and Canon will be in 5+ years. If you think that Nikon will continue with their "lead" over Canon then the lens investment should not be a barrier if you migrate over time. And by "lead" I mean whatever features you value in a dSLR, be that video, high fps, AF, sensor res, low light capabilities etc.

So for me it is the longer term view and looking at 2 generations of Nikon and Canon (MK II / D700 and MK III/D800). If I believe that Nikon has more of what I want, and Canon will never close that gap, then I don't think swapping is as big as some people may believe so long as you do it over time.

I think quite a few people here will change / increase their lens collection over time. I'm certainly looking at the 24-70 and the 70-200. So if I picked them up for Nikon rather than Canon, paired it with a D800 then I would keep my 1Ds with the 500mm etc for wildlife until such time as I could swap those out.

No way would I make that decision until the year is out, and the full Canon / Nikon line up is released....

And now to contradict myself (such is my dilemma )

If you go over to Tom Hogan's site and look at his commentary in March, I think he nails it pretty much spot on. Whether you have a D800/D4/5DMK IIII/1DX, it won't matter - you'll be able to take great photos in different conditions and know that the camera will produce the results.

And I think that is the case. I think the current sensor design is reaching a plateau in terms of what it can squeeze out of a bayer arrangement, and I think there needs to be a tech leap to a different design before this will yield a significant change. Hence why there is not a significant difference between this generation and the previous one (evolution not revolution). But again, the results from either system (N or C) will satisfy the large majority of shooters.

Finally, I'm reminded of an article a while back on Lu La which talked about the days where a lot of Hi Fi manufacturers desired the lowest THD on their equipment, and were in competition to get the lowest value. Ignoring the fact that the final sound it made was not to the taste of many people as it was too sterile. Translate therefore into DxO benchmarks... Sure they give an indication of the quality of the sensor, but no more. Compare a picture from a latest gen DSLR with a Phase One MF and I don't think anyone would doubt the Phase One is a lot better (ignoring low light / high iso). And so it should be for the cost 

Similarly between Canon and Nikon, since you will never be able to eliminate the glass used, with an A:B print comparison, if you like the results from Nikon enough then you have your answer for this generation. Now you have to decide whether Nikon will maintain that "lead" for you and then figure out how to migrate (slowly or big bang)...


----------



## Stu_bert (Mar 25, 2012)

jlev23 said:


> HaroldRJohnson said:
> 
> 
> > I don't find this review to be accurate, and some of the information in it is actual false. Also, it is very emotional - why? It's just a camera review for goodness sake.
> ...


I think the other point to make, be it Nikon, Canon or whoever, is that they should open up the operations of both video and stills in their cameras, rather than have the tech community have to hack them to make changes. If Nikon & Canon differentiated their products based on the HW capability, and left the software features to software devs, then we would have a far richer feature set to leverage....


----------



## psolberg (Mar 25, 2012)

Axilrod said:


> http://www.eoshd.com/content/7590/first-truly-representative-nikon-d800-video-footage-dxomark-says-sensor-is-best-ever
> 
> 
> EDIT: For all the people blabbing about photographers not needing one more than the other, I ONLY SHOOT VIDEO!



he has a new article
http://www.eoshd.com/content/7620/3000-nikon-d800-thrashes-flagship-6000-nikon-d4-for-video#d2

interesting quote: 


> If you’re afraid of moire and aliasing get the 5D Mark III because that is free from it and you can adapt any Nikon glass if you have it. If you are afraid of 720p levels of resolution in a faux 1080p mode get the Nikon D800 because it is far more detailed.



That 720p part regarding the 5D3 is interesting since I thought the point of keeping the camera stuck at low 20s resolution was for awesome 1080p....


----------



## wockawocka (Mar 25, 2012)

22mp from a camera made in 2004, unrated by DXOmark but it's 33mp brother from 2006 only got 75 points.

As you can see, the lack of dynamic range, jagged colour gradients and shadow noise are clearly visible...or not.


----------



## psolberg (Mar 26, 2012)

wockawocka said:


> 22mp from a camera made in 2004, unrated by DXOmark but it's 33mp brother from 2006 only got 75 points.
> 
> As you can see, the lack of dynamic range, jagged colour gradients and shadow noise are clearly visible...or not.



You realize we're talking video in the video forum....


----------



## kkoster (Mar 26, 2012)

DanielG said:


> I got my 5D Mark III yesterday. After shooting with it yesterday afternoon and this morning I have to say you couldn't pry this thing from my cold dead hands. I freaking love it.



I went into a store and played with it yesterday. After shooting with it yesterday afternoon and going back into the shop for another go this morning I have to say you couldn't convince me to buy this thing. I was psyched up about it in the run up to the announcement. But when the rumors for the spec circulated I knew I was in trouble convincing myself I needed it.

I only shoot video and I too cannot afford the C300. I absolutely loved my 5D2, but the spec and quality of the 5D3 falls way below the mark for a company that's been 3 years in R&D for the 5D2's successor. Perhaps the extra £1500 over the 5D2 is justified for photographers, I'm not qualified to comment on that. But as a professional filmmaker, I'm passing on this to see what they come up with next.

Don't get me wrong, I love Canon and have invested heavily in lenses. I'm not about to desert. I just feel let down by the 5D3 offering. Flame me all you like, but I'm holding on to my 60D and 5D2 kit until I see Canon coming up with something a bit more imaginative in the video EOS department.


----------



## Jedifarce (Mar 26, 2012)

I reallly don't see the point of making the Mark III with a compact flash and an SD card slot. That' so stupid. Now you're expected to carry two different types of cards, why didn't it have dual CF slots?


----------



## peederj (Mar 26, 2012)

Jedifarce said:


> I reallly don't see the point of making the Mark III with a compact flash and an SD card slot. That' so stupid. Now you're expected to carry two different types of cards, why didn't it have dual CF slots?



I like it, a lot. The camera will take whichever you have. SD's are easier to locate in a pinch in stores when out in the field. You aren't expected to carry both, you can if you want to have extended shooting or redundant backups. The body size is minimized as a result, and if you don't care about that, spring for a 1 series. The SD cards are cheaper for just as much storage and speed, the CF's are a sturdier build.

Vive la difference.


----------



## unkbob (Mar 26, 2012)

Jedifarce said:


> I reallly don't see the point of making the Mark III with a compact flash and an SD card slot. That' so stupid. Now you're expected to carry two different types of cards, why didn't it have dual CF slots?



At least it's not dual floppy drives.


----------



## JR (Mar 26, 2012)

candyman said:


> This is what I do: I wait until it is released, read several expert reviews and look at examples RAW. Then I rent the camera and make my own overview and only then I decide to buy or not to buy



Man I so wish I was as rational as you are man...would save me some serious money and head-aches sometime!


----------



## darrellrhodesmiller (Mar 26, 2012)

a video and a review for you: 

http://www.eoshd.com/content/7311/canon-5d-mark-iii-vs-nikon-d800-for-video

Canon 5D Mark III vs Nikon D800


----------



## psolberg (Mar 26, 2012)

> a video and a review for you:



*facepalm*

eventualy, everything turns into vidoe from that site.


----------



## thepancakeman (Mar 26, 2012)

unkbob said:


> psolberg said:
> 
> 
> > unkbob said:
> ...



You must have a different Google than me. My google says 2010 revenue for Sony was 7.2 trillion yen. Canon? About 3.7 billion. I think that makes Sony a wee bit bigger. 

Sony annual report here: http://www.sony.net/SonyInfo/IR/financial/ar/8ido18000003dkyy-att/8ido18000003dl0u.pdf
Canon annual report here: http://www.canon.com/ir/annual/2010/report2010.pdf


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Mar 27, 2012)

darrellrhodesmiller said:


> a video and a review for you:
> 
> http://www.eoshd.com/content/7311/canon-5d-mark-iii-vs-nikon-d800-for-video
> 
> Canon 5D Mark III vs Nikon D800



hate to say it, but there is so much bad info in that video there, so much very wrong, very wrong


----------



## JasonATL (Mar 27, 2012)

LetTheRightLensIn said:


> hate to say it, but there is so much bad info in that video there, so much very wrong, very wrong



Care to elaborate?


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Mar 27, 2012)

JasonATL said:


> LetTheRightLensIn said:
> 
> 
> > hate to say it, but there is so much bad info in that video there, so much very wrong, very wrong
> ...



I don't feel like wasting the time to go point by point but right from the very start he is something like the 5D3 is far superior at every single ISO due to it's lower MP count (really? it is many stops better at high ISO? it doesn't have 3 less stops dynamic range at ISO 100?).

I suspect the 5D3 will be better for video though. EOSHD keeps saying the D800 is world's sharper, but I thought it actually looked even softer than his 5D3 footage.


----------



## CatfishSoupFTW (Mar 27, 2012)

thure1982 said:


> Seriously...
> Please switch to Nikon!
> Sell all you Canon-gear.
> Buy a D800 and then join nikonrumors.com... log on and complaint about how you might think Canon is better.
> ...



someone sounds like a serious fanboy...and your justifications are completely invalid.


----------



## unkbob (Mar 27, 2012)

thepancakeman said:


> unkbob said:
> 
> 
> > psolberg said:
> ...



LOL you think revenue makes you "bigger"? You can't spend turnover dude. If you could, Game Group would be classed as a huge company, whereas they just went bust.


----------



## psolberg (Mar 27, 2012)

CatfishSoupFTW said:


> thure1982 said:
> 
> 
> > Seriously...
> ...


That video is for fanboys. Not worth even discussing seriously.


----------



## psolberg (Mar 27, 2012)

unkbob said:


> thepancakeman said:
> 
> 
> > unkbob said:
> ...



It does in this case. Sony is bigger, is much more diverse. There are many ways to measure a company, if you count employees, you're counting factory workers. In that case many chinese companies would be larger, but they make little money. If you count revenue or profit then you're subject to a particular's years financials and given copanies are always playing with the books, you can't use that as a good measure. Stock price is meaningless as it represents the value of a stock if it was to be aquired, not the actual size of a company. Compare apple to msft, apple is worth more, but it isn't larger by many metrics, including employee count. Sony is a huge empire in technology. Canon is not even close. Stop being stubborn. You have been proven wrong. It is time to move on. I didn't reply to you because this is a silly thing to keep on arguing. Start a new thread or something if you really want to go on.


----------



## takoman46 (Mar 27, 2012)

how can the D800 score better than Nikon's flagship bodies? This tells me that there is something wrong with the DxO review...


----------



## psolberg (Mar 27, 2012)

takoman46 said:


> how can the D800 score better than Nikon's flagship bodies? This tells me that there is something wrong with the DxO review...



uh, because it is newer.....


----------



## RLPhoto (Mar 27, 2012)

To be honest, the 5D3 will not be better than the d800 for video. The d800 can shoot uncompressed video out thru HDMI. That alone make it better than any video out of the MK3. Nuff said and I feel canon dropped the momentum the MK2 had with its video offerings. 

But your not buying a d800 because of that, right? I would like to believe yor decision on is weighted down by a complete system of lenses, flashes and accessories? If so, that little benefit of Uncompressed output won't matter in the big picture of sticking to canon. A 5d3 makes sense. 

If your not tied down, your a free agent to purchase whatever system appeals to you. D800 or 5D3... Does it really matter? Is your photographic ability able to use 100% of either camera? Will either system hold your creative ability down? I seriously doubt it but if this bickering over A few MP is enough to ruin the art we produce and love, it's not worth it either. 

Just go out an shoot, and Consider the costs of switching a system, which I'd imagine brought images you love and cherish.


----------



## peederj (Mar 27, 2012)

RLPhoto said:


> To be honest, the 5D3 will not be better than the d800 for video. The d800 can shoot uncompressed video out thru HDMI. That alone make it better than any video out of the MK3. Nuff said and I feel canon dropped the momentum the MK2 had with its video offerings.



Not necessarily at all. The codec is just one part of a system, it's the part that the 5D3 is suffering from the worst, but it is only one part. The HDMI streaming out of the D800 may already have baked-in aliasing and moire and other problems that the best codec in the world (or recording uncompressed) is just going to preserve. We're not sure yet with that camera, the consensus has yet to emerge.

We also don't know whether the codec in the 5D3 can be hacked into higher res yet.


----------



## RLPhoto (Mar 27, 2012)

None the less, canon hasn't offered an uncompressed format for output. Moire can be controlled by choosing careful subject to camera distance and attire. I've had to work with that on the 7D and it's not a huge problem. 

But more importantly is, how does the d800 change canon? I don't know for sure, I'm not switching systems anytime soon, maybe they will release a firmware update for HDMI output, maybe they will release 4k later, maybe it's I'm just typing out loud. 

Man, I'm just disappointed about the 5d3 video.


----------



## psolberg (Mar 29, 2012)

peederj said:


> RLPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > To be honest, the 5D3 will not be better than the d800 for video. The d800 can shoot uncompressed video out thru HDMI. That alone make it better than any video out of the MK3. Nuff said and I feel canon dropped the momentum the MK2 had with its video offerings.
> ...



I doubt it is the codec. the problem is the sensor sampling which can't be fixed by firmware hacks. if all I 96mbps looks worse than the 24mbps IPB nikon footage we've seen, all the bandwidth in the world isn't going to make a difference on the mkIII. I can't wait to see the HDMI footage at 4:2:2 color off the nikon. So far it has all been from the built in codec and it looks stunning.



RLPhoto said:


> None the less, canon hasn't offered an uncompressed format for output. Moire can be controlled by choosing careful subject to camera distance and attire. I've had to work with that on the 7D and it's not a huge problem.
> 
> But more importantly is, how does the d800 change canon? I don't know for sure, I'm not switching systems anytime soon, maybe they will release a firmware update for HDMI output, maybe they will release 4k later, maybe it's I'm just typing out loud.
> 
> Man, I'm just disappointed about the 5d3 video.



I feel the same way. You can avoid moire in your shots. But a soft image...that's in every shot you take. very discouraging.


----------



## tron (Mar 29, 2012)

unkbob said:


> Jedifarce said:
> 
> 
> > I reallly don't see the point of making the Mark III with a compact flash and an SD card slot. That' so stupid. Now you're expected to carry two different types of cards, why didn't it have dual CF slots?
> ...



;D


----------



## scottkinfw (Mar 29, 2012)

If you want to ditch your gear, I will be willing to buy at fireside sale prices!

On another note, others have been talking about out of the box settings. What are opinions regarding optimal settings, especially for wildlife photography?

Assume that I will love the camera warts and all.

sek




psolberg said:


> CatfishSoupFTW said:
> 
> 
> > thure1982 said:
> ...


----------

